# agp8x motherboard



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

ok i'm planing to go on the agp8x train so i need some good  fast agp8x motherboards + cpu and ram

i'm looking for a agp8x motherboard that supports ram  up to 4gig (ddr400 or ddr600 dunno to be exact) 
and it sould also support Intelpentium 4, dou or qoadcore  INTEL (tell me whats the maxium fsb it can handel)
also must support ide/ata connection for 2 harddisk and cd-rom/dvd-rom
also the motherboard must be overclock able 

my budget is upto 400 euro 
motherboard sould not cost  more then 120 euro ( only if u know a fast one i willing to pay more)


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck finding a board with DDR1, AGP 8 and support the new quad cores.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 9, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> ok i'm planing to go on the agp8x train so i need some good  fast agp8x motherboards + cpu and ram
> 
> i'm looking for a agp8x motherboard that supports ram  up to 4gig (ddr400 or ddr600 dunno to be exact)
> and it sould also support dou or an qoadcore  INTEL (tell me whats the maxium fsb it can handel)
> ...



first off, good luck finding a mobo with quad core compatibility and agp. why the hell do you want agp?


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

cus i dont have money to buy a pci-e card and i want to stay on agp


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL someone did make one of those boards
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157115


You still have to go to DDR2 tho
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=4CoreDual-SATA2&s


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

No wait yes it even has DDR1 support

This is your board


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 9, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> LOL someone did make one of those boards
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157115
> 
> 
> ...



lol, i forgot about that board, i have one, i can vouch for it being a nice board. very limited oc'ing options though.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

This board is kinda cool PCI-E and AGP, DDR2 and DDR1 support/You can keep stuff and upgrade with it.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 9, 2007)

Easy, 2 cards come to mind:

1./ ASROCK 865Conroe  (Core 2 Quad, AGP, 4 sticks DDR)

2./ ASROCK 775i (Core 2 Quad, AGP, 2 sticks DDR)


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 9, 2007)

Go to the ASROCK website and look around. 

BE CAREFUL with the "DUAL" PCIe and AGP boards. Their AGP is emulated and very slow. Cannot recommend those boards.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

That's what I was thiniking Lemon, but it's not AGPX


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 9, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> Go to the ASROCK website and look around.
> 
> BE CAREFUL with the "DUAL" PCIe and AGP boards. Their AGP is emulated and very slow. Cannot recommend those boards.



no, you're wrong. the agp is full speed. it's the pci-e that's emulated, it runs at 4x speed.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

i have shecked that board today it only supports memmory up to 2gb


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2007)

Unless you can find something used, you have no other options.  I would just recommend selling your stuff and buy a new budget system.


----------



## intel igent (Oct 9, 2007)

you could use an asus p5p800 (skt 775/agp/4xddr) but dont think it suppports core2's or quads.

good luck finding 1


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

wat motherboards support 
chipset Intel 865PE
chipset Intel 865G
chipset Intel 875P


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 9, 2007)

Those are all socket 478 motherboards and will not support core 2 duo or quad core processors.

Abit IC-7
Asus P4P800 deluxe
MSI 865PE Neo2 Platinum

Are probably the top boards that use those chipsets.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

ok wats the best of those 3?
Abit IC-7 ( cant find price )
asus p4p800 deluxe  	€ 50,-
msi 865pe neo2 plantium ( cant find price so i found this one makes anny diference?)
MSI 865PE NEO2-V, 865PE 69,90

and wat ram sould i get with it ? i want full 4gb


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> ok wats the best of those 3?
> Abit IC-7 ( cant find price )
> asus p4p800 deluxe  	€ 50,-
> msi 865pe neo2 plantium ( cant find price so i found this one makes anny diference?)
> ...



Why do u need 4 gig? Are u into cad or something?


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 9, 2007)

The Abit IC7 is the best.  The P4P800 is good too though.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

cus i want to play bf2 on maxium and other ram eating games whats cad?

Abit IC7 ist on the list 
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/cat/...d=specification&orderSort=asc&orderSpecId=162
i mail the hardware store if he can get his hands on that

and wat memmory sould i get with the abit IC7


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

You only need 1/2 gigs to run BF2 max/ 2 gigs is fine.

Are you in a 64bit o/s? If not you will only see 3 gigs.



http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=2704278&p_cmp_id=KNC-USGLBPLT&247SEM


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

i tough windows xp supports up to 4gb? and vista to 8gb?

so wat ram sould i buy?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

only xp 64 and vista 64

I also think it's more than that.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

anny good? 1GB PC3200 DDR, CL2.5 (TakeMS)


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 9, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> LOL someone did make one of those boards
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157115
> 
> 
> ...



PCI-E and AGP


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> anny good? 1GB PC3200 DDR, CL2.5 (TakeMS)



It's old but not bad.

I see you have pc133 are you not going to DDR2 on this build?


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

no ddr2 is for pci-e ? that forces me to buy a new videocard?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 9, 2007)

DDR2 isn't all for PCI-e

I have a rig with an Asus A8V-VM SE, it has PCI-e and DDR1


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

so abouth the ddr400 anny one knows how high it can be overclocked? with ram kooling


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

That first board I linked you uses AGP, PCI-E, DDR2, and DDR.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

DDR2 is cheaper than DDr1

I would sell your AGP card to the next guy and move up to PCI-E


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

i have seen that board 6-7 hours ago in front of me for 90 euro and i didt like it
1gb ddr400 36,-


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 9, 2007)

Well if your going quad and want AGP you are going to have VERY few options. Even more if you want DDR1.
Just being honest
Good luck, and I didn't even know they made a board like that.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

ok fiew more question i'm TOTALY new to DDR memory when i want to overclock it do i need to change timings and voltage? or can i use clockgen for it? so far i overclocked my sdram with clockgen


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 9, 2007)

OCing w/ clockgen depends on what kind of board ur getting, and the chipset of it.

for example: I can't OC w/ ClockGen on my Asus A7V-VM.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 9, 2007)

Bios should help most.  Change timings and see if works properly.  Then increase voltage and increase FSB accordingly.


----------



## rangerone766 (Oct 9, 2007)

*where are you located*

hey morgoth, where are you located? 

in a month or so my current rig will be for sale. if your in the US we could work something out. but if your overseas i think shipping would be too expensive.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 9, 2007)

witch Abit IC7 mainboard sould i take ? Abit IC7-g or Abit IC7-max3?
if i cant get that board i get Asus P4P800 deluxe

i live in the netherlands 
can you post me a cpu-z of your system? and 3dbench 06, 05


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 10, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> Abit IC-7
> Asus P4P800 deluxe
> MSI 865PE Neo2 Platinum
> 
> Are probably the top boards that use those chipsets.



i cant find those 3 boards wat abouth 

AOpen AX4SPE-N   865G 
ECS 865G-M Deluxe, 865G
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/cat/...d=specification&orderSort=asc&orderSpecId=162
 +

1GB DDR400 PC3200 CL3 (Supermemory OEM) or 
1GB DDR400 PC3200 CL3 (OEM)


----------



## intel igent (Oct 10, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> Those are all socket 478 motherboards and will not support core 2 duo or quad core processors.
> 
> Abit IC-7
> Asus P4P800 deluxe
> ...



these are the top for intel with agp+ddr you can go with an asus p5p800 which gives you the option of moving to 775 and still keeping most features of p4p800 series.

it is getting hard to find ANY of these mobos. for the abit's the IC-7 max3 would be the best.

for ram its hard to say how high theyll oc. first off try to find quality ram or ram thats rated higher so youll for shure have some headroom


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 10, 2007)

ok i'm gona order the AOpen AX4SPE-N 865G


----------



## xnox202 (Oct 11, 2007)

If I were you, I'd keep everything you have atm, save some more $$ and invest a totally new DDR2/PCI-E system. It's hell less than what you think really. Investing in an old system is (like stated some posts above) much more expensive. :shadedshu


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> ok i'm gona order the AOpen AX4SPE-N 865G



I really wouldn't do that.. Then you end up with an old board anyway, and if you want to upgrade you'll have another problem then.

I can really recommend that AsRock-board. No OC to be really impressed about, not so many feutures, but you can keep your AGP-card and you can get the processor you want. And DDR2 is much cheaper than DDR1. You can get 2GB for less than 800SEK (wich is ~€85). Also, the motherboard is VERY cheap.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 11, 2007)

Clap clap everyone!
No one so far in this thread has blatantly said 

"AGP's dead get a PCI-E system"

Nearly every forum other than TPU I've been to would have some twat say it.
Okay enough of my rant.

Keep up the support regardless of the OP's system guys.


I wouldn't go for that board unless you don't have the cash to buy another CPU IMO.
There's alot more future proof in one of those ASROCK dual vsta boards but you will have to buy a 775 socket CPU.


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I wouldn't go for that board unless you don't have the cash to buy another CPU IMO.
> There's alot more future proof in one of those ASROCK dual vsta boards but you will have to buy a 775 socket CPU.



In the first post he said he wanted something that could support c2d.. But yes, he'll need a new CPU, but frankly, I'd rather spare up to the point. His current graphic card is quite good, so  the only thing he needs is motherboard, CPU and RAM, all of them could be bought at a pretty good price. Motherboard is like €60 (not sure in the NL though..), memory is like €80 and even a n e2140 would be a step up from his current system (at least if it's overclocked), and I assume that is what he want.

So we're talking what .. €170 or so? It's a lot of money, I know, but I think it's worth it.

Although, that board isn't exactly OC-friendly.. I've read some about an 291Mhz-wall.. Not very good.

Ah, these choices are always a pain in the a$$. And in the end, it's really up to Morgoth.


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 11, 2007)

Morgoth, here´s your system:

Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2 (socket 775, DDR1/DDR2-667, AGP/PCI-E emulated)
Intel C2D E4400 M0 stepping
2x 1024MB DDR 667 MHz






http://www.kcn-computer.de/
222 EUR = 315 US$ plus CPU cooler.

Overclocks easily up to ~3000 MHz.

Don´t make yourself unhappy with a socket 478 board!!! 

Regarding 2GB vs. 4GB RAM:
You better focus on HD performance, honestly 
Take out that ST360020A (old Excelstor?)


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Morgoth, here´s your system:
> 
> Asrock 4CoreDual-VSTA (socket 775, DDR1/DDR2-667, AGP/PCI-E emulated)
> Intel C2D E4400 M0 stepping
> ...



Probably not with that motherboard, unfourtunatly (or however you spell it ).. That's the main problem with it.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Morgoth

I am just reading thru your thread mate and hopefully I/we can help you out here......

FIRSTLY...

DDR2 ram is not for pci-e.  It has ABSOLUTELY nothing to do with it.  SO if you go and buy a new mb with DDR1 and also buy DDR1 ram you are completely wasting your money mate..  
DDR2 ram is much cheaper than DDR1 and usually much better.  DO NOT buy DDR1 ram if you are going to upgrade.

SECONDLY....

Windows XP will only recognise 3 gig of ram MAX...  Unless you have the 64bit version or Vista.  You don't need any more than 2gb of ram for any games or general apps....   2gb is fine.  DDR2 !!!!

THIRDLY.....

No offence but from your replies on this thread your knowledge of hardware isn't up there with the rest of the members here, and that is fine, that is why you asked and that is why we are helping you out.  PLEASE listen or you will just waste all of your hard saved cash on an over priced old gen motherboard.


You can get your self into a nice budget DDR2 mb & ram for quite cheap that will run your agp card just fine...

Have you got a link to any netherland online site which you may be purchasing from....  we can all have a look for you

It seems this board here is the only one at the egg which supports quad core and agp...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157115

It also supports ddr1 but can have ddr2 as well...


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 11, 2007)

> Probably not with that motherboard, unfourtunatly (or however you spell it ).. That's the main problem with it.


Then, these happy OCers in a 38 pages long topic must all be dreaming: 
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=345851

4 of 5 stars average rating on 38 buyer reviews http://www.alternate.de/html/product/userRating.html?articleId=213951
Most of them easily OC to those clocks.

The board OCs fine with E4400, just don´t push it TOO hard. 

@DrunkenMafia: Well said


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Then, these happy OCers in a 38 pages long topic must all be dreaming:
> http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=345851
> 
> 4 of 5 stars average rating on 38 buyer reviews http://www.alternate.de/html/product/userRating.html?articleId=213951
> ...



it seems it OC's with a later BIOS.. If I understand it correctly. My german isn't very good. 

Anyhow, the overclock still isn't very good, for a c2d that is. It's accepteble, but not very great. Thank's for the link though. 

EDIT: This get's more and more interesting..

http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=125970

It looks like it's very hard to go beyond 300Mhz FSB (still = 3Ghz with the e4400 though..) without vmods. With it, it seems it's possible to go as high as 350ish. Not that bad.

Then I recommend that board even more (if you can solder.. I know I can't. )! 

It's like the Dual-Sata2 all over again.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 11, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Morgoth, here´s your system:
> 
> Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2 (socket 775, DDR1/DDR2-667, AGP/PCI-E emulated)
> Intel C2D E4400 M0 stepping
> ...



I think this package is about as good as it gets for Morgoth

He heh Moederborden


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, I think he already ordered the s478 motherboard.


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, he´d gonna have a warm P4 winter then...


----------



## erocker (Oct 11, 2007)

Can a non-64bit processor run a 64bit OS?  I don't think so...  You would be way better off building yourself a new budget system.  Believe me, I've been in your shoes before bud.  I probablly spent way too much money on my s939 system.  11000 3d06 marks isn't too bad though!  Try selling your agp card.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 11, 2007)

yes i allready ordered it this mainboard is making me crazy getting allot of problems 
like no hdd in bios, or beeps its 7 year old lol


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, 1 or 2GB of DDR-memory should provide with a nice boost anyway.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 11, 2007)

i'm planing to get 4gb  i readed that 32bit os only reads 3gb but i have readed it supports up to 4gb and i wil state 3 or 3,5gb cus it wil use around 512mb for system filles? is that true? cus i checked it on google


----------



## erocker (Oct 11, 2007)

Your system will perform best with Windows XP 32-bit and 2gb of memory.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 11, 2007)

erocker said:


> Your system will perform best with Windows XP 32-bit and 2gb of memory.



i can vouch for that begin an agp user with ddr400 ram and a good 939 socket and i manage to play crysis and many new games fairly well


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> i'm planing to get 4gb  i readed that 32bit os only reads 3gb but i have readed it supports up to 4gb and i wil state 3 or 3,5gb cus it wil use around 512mb for system filles? is that true? cus i checked it on google



I don't think you'll use that extra 1GB at all, actually.. I'm not sure though.

Anyhow, as stated before, you don't need more than 2GB for gaming. Any more is a waste of money IMO. Espescially if you use a 32bit-OS. Also, with 2*1GB you get dual channel, wich is an improvent. I don't think that board know what quad channel is.. 

But in the end, it's up to you.


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 11, 2007)

Frick said:


> if you use a 32bit-OS. Also, with 2*1GB you get dual channel, wich is an improvent. I don't think that board know what quad channel is..
> 
> But in the end, it's up to you.



Dual channel still works with 4x1GB, but not quite as well.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 12, 2007)

Man, he didn't listen to a word any of us has said, he just believes google and does what he thinks is right...

Oh well...


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Widjaja (Oct 13, 2007)

At least I learnt what Moederborden means.


----------



## Heimdall (Oct 15, 2007)

I decided to go for the Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2 / Intel C2D E4400 independently from this forum (wish I had found my way here sooner  )

Old AGP GPU works like a charm as well as the DDR1 memory. 
So if you're not into Overclocking and want to upgrade your system step by step that's the best way to go at the moment. (And that's what I would suggest to the OP)

Unless winters are extremely cold in the Netherlands and you want to use your PC for heating. In that case - I have 2 auctions running on ebay where I sell off my 3,02 GHz P4 and some RAM - just In case you need more fuel


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 15, 2007)

wel right know i got Aopen Ax4spe-NU stil waiting for my 4gb ram ddr400 
and planing to get 3,4ghz p4 s478 and clock that to 4ghz


----------



## Heimdall (Oct 15, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> wel right know i got Aopen Ax4spe-NU stil waiting for my 4gb ram ddr400
> and planing to get 3,4ghz p4 s478 and clock that to 4ghz



I see, you still insist on getting that much memory?
Whatever, good luck OCing your Rig I hope it will work out.


----------

